# Common boa for swap !!



## gazza9inarow (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi there i have a lovely 3/4 foot common female . great eater and shedds good also . She eats small rats every 6 days without fail unless in blue. I want to start up corns so would want a swap . I would also swap for royals , make me an offer.


----------



## nickyal (Jun 17, 2008)

have u still gt the boa mate. where bouts ar ya


----------



## gazza9inarow (Jul 18, 2009)

Sorry Buddy it was my friends (Gary ) he decided to keep it ..


----------

